# Lack of hunters this weekend?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Did anyone notice the lack of hunters this weekend? I've talked to 3 different groups of guys, and all of them said the same thing... once you got 10 miles beyond any city of any size, there was zero hunting pressure. One group I talked to today, said they saw 12 total hunters in an area that is famous for having hundreds....

Anyone else see similar things? Why?

1. Too much standing corn still?
2. Expensive gas?
3. Plenty of time left with deer hunting open over Thanksgiving holiday?

With all that standing corn out there... there is going to be a ton of deer that won't even see a hunter this season.. and alot of bucks will live to see another year and grow bigger headgear.

Curious to hear what you saw/think

Ryan


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Did anyone notice the lack of hunters this weekend? I've talked to 3 different groups of guys, and all of them said the same thing... once you got 10 miles beyond any city of any size, there was zero hunting pressure. One group I talked to today, said they saw 12 total hunters in an area that is famous for having hundreds....
> 
> Anyone else see similar things? Why?
> 
> ...


Would love to know myself, as I have not got out yet. Leaving Tuesday to unit 2H and will hunt the rest of the week!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Or option.....

4: Maybe they all shot their deer right away.

:beer: :sniper:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

2C wasn't lacking any hunters, it was a fricken circus all weekend. Watched a peice of state land get walked at least a dozen times.

Friday it was dead quiet, but saturday and sunday was a mess. So there wasn't a lack of hunters where I hunt. I counted 36 vehicles in about 1 1/2 hours before I packed it up from the hut and went back home. Just to busy for any of the deer to feel comfortable walking around. Hopefully it gets better by next weekend.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Unit 2j2 was plenty busy. I did find some land that had very limited access and got two doe from it.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Plenty of people out in 2K1..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Lots of hunters in 2B also.But most were just driving around.Didn't see many out walking.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As usual, TONS of road hunters. Very few people actually in the field.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

We also hunted 2F1. Stayed all weekend. Plenty of pressure Friday and Saturday. Sunday not as many people, but still had a few groups driving land around us. Only had one standing field nearby and it was sunflowers. I'm sure it held its fair share of deer, but we still filled our tags, so it didn't matter. The only time I actually saw hunters sitting was Friday. Saturday and Sunday everyone was antsy and walked every inch of cattail slough and CRP in the area. Didn't even hear much shooting, come to think of it.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

The south-west part of 2K2 was a ghost unit. Land is so posted and despite what the idealists think, those land owners will rarely let you on. You'd drive section after section after section and see the same name or 2. Ridiculous. I heard that Lone Tree was even short on hunters - that place is usually a zoo on opener and you fear for your life due to flying bullets.

What hunters I did see were mainly road hunters and no one walking. But, if someone was out walking, the vultures circled the fields waiting for the opportunity to shoot what you'd worked hard to kick up.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

2K2 was pretty quiet all weekend where I was at, except for the thousand of snows geese that went untouched all weekend.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

OMG for Snows!! I honestly have never seen that many geese. It wasn't just one or two fields, they were everywhere. There were a few of the Coteau Lodge boys out hunting on Saturday morning, but other than that, I didn't see many decoy spreads.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

R y a n said:


> Did anyone notice the lack of hunters this weekend? I've talked to 3 different groups of guys, and all of them said the same thing... once you got 10 miles beyond any city of any size, there was zero hunting pressure. One group I talked to today, said they saw 12 total hunters in an area that is famous for having hundreds....
> 
> Anyone else see similar things? Why?
> 
> ...


Not the case where i was, what a circus


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USSapper said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone notice the lack of hunters this weekend? I've talked to 3 different groups of guys, and all of them said the same thing... once you got 10 miles beyond any city of any size, there was zero hunting pressure. One group I talked to today, said they saw 12 total hunters in an area that is famous for having hundreds....
> ...


Are you back from the sandbox?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: For a few days :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As I said above.....lots of hunters.Plus everyone was still carrying a gun by Sunday afternoon.Either they had a lot of tags or there was a great deal of party hunting going on.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Lots of magpies in my area, sure was quiet today they all went home.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I also noticed the same thing. In our area around Kensal there seemed to be about half the hunters there normally is. Saw plenty of road hunters west of Carrington though when shooting pheasants.


----------

